# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Скопировать загрузочную флэшку в др.размер

## Ilya_Nsk

Поискал - не нашлось.. Наверное задача тривиальная.
Есть загрузочная флэшка *32ГБ* с linux разделом в *7ГБ*, из которых занято *5ГБ*. Остальное пространство не распределено 
Ее надо трижды клонировать во флэшки объемом *16ГБ* Теоретичеких противоречий нет вроде.
Могу выполнить задачу под WinXP или Linux, но не нахожу чем.
Clonezilla ругался на несовпадение размеров, 
Partition Image cделал копию раздела, но результирующая флэшка с ним не загрузилась..:confused:
с помощью DD копировал MBR - безрезультатно
Посоветуйте, плиз, внятный продукт
или же можно обойтись DD? (взять тупо первые 7ГБ, а вдруг там раздел по всему диску раскидан :confused:)

----------

